# MAM or STP-1



## v-dubGLI (Jan 15, 2008)

I am having a hard time deciding what rims I want to get this yr. Either MAM MT1's or Raderwerks STP-1's. Either set will be staggered 18's. Its for a lowered mk4 gli. 




















I've also heard that with the brakes gli's and 20th's run they dont fit correctly?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*MT1's.*




























Stolen from "Friedrich1985"


----------



## v-dubGLI (Jan 15, 2008)

*rubbing?*



MitchNFitch said:


> *MT1's.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






is this your car? are you running staggered 8.5 front and 9.5 back? if so does it rub at all?


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

v-dubGLI said:


> is this your car? are you running staggered 8.5 front and 9.5 back? if so does it rub at all?


Not my car, hence my bottom quote.

But here are the spec anyway. 
Front: 18x8.5 et30 tires 215/40/18.
Back: 18x9.5 et25 tires 245/35/18.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5024655-FS-FT-18in-Staggered-MAM-MT1-s


----------

